# dried grass is advisable for nesting material



## Shan Jr (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi,dried grass is advisable for nesting material for my cockatiel. when i went to pet shop and as for a nesting material,he suggest me that dried green grass type one.is tat preferaable.earl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No we recommend aspen or pine bedding, not dried grass. The issue with dried grass is that it may cause the eggs to not maintain humidity and the eggs could die.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

All this fuss (and prices!!) pet shops woud do abt the nesting material. I just go to Home Depot and buy a bag of ''wood shavings'', I believe they are pine judging by the smell,but who knows for sure.. 6 lb bag for $ 2.50 (at least here in Mexico thats what it is) 100% hatch rate most of the time-if some eggs dont hatch is because of other factors,but those home depot shavings are cheap,practical and of good quality


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> All this fuss (and prices!!) pet shops woud do abt the nesting material. I just go to Home Depot and buy a bag of ''wood shavings'', I believe they are pine judging by the smell,but who knows for sure.. 6 lb bag for $ 2.50 (at least here in Mexico thats what it is) 100% hatch rate most of the time-if some eggs dont hatch is because of other factors,but those home depot shavings are cheap,practical and of good quality


As long as it's not cedar then it will be fine. Cedar is not good for tiels.


----------

